# ***Reminder Post*** >> 2013 CTA Fur Auction.



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a reminder--- The Colorado Trappers Association is having its 2013 fur auction

Feb. 13 & 14 2013 at the Lincoln County fairgrounds in Hugo, Colorado.

There gonna have lots of stuff.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Cat.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Link to more information.

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/3599426/Colorado_Fur_Auction#Post3599426


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

I'm at Todds now tumbleing/gradeing fur and the consigned numbers are

1300+ Coyotes

300+Reds

300+ beaver

500+ raccoon

100+ western cats

He says their mid-west buyers are screaming for mid-west cats , if you guys want to get your cats in front of muliple buyers this may be a good option.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Not only is he one of the main auction guys for the Colorado Sale,

he has been showing me how to 'Make Bank" for the last two seasons. I've got a lot to learn to match him. Not many better callers and cage guys around and still has time to help a dumb drill hand.









Stuffing and tucking









Couldn't go without showing a few of the cats.








Good luck at the sale Todd (monstertom) on most forums.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope everyone has a great run at the sale.

awprint:


----------

